# Mom kills babies



## sondrapj (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site and had a question about my new rats. I recently took two rats(male and female) from a neighbor who didn’t want them and was just planning on letting them go. Two days after I got them home and separated the female had a litter of 5. 
Last night we had a rather bad storm and this morning when we checked on the mom and babies she had killed every one of them. They were 15 days old and had just opened their eyes the day before. I am wondering if this is just a result of the mom being stressed out from the storm? I don't plan on having any other babies EVER just curious as to why she would kill the babies.

Thank you ,
Sondra


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

There are some reasons, such as poor diet, stress, and sick babies. These are reasons a mom might kill her young.

And what do you mean by "let them go"? I hope you don't mean set them free.


----------



## sondrapj (Jul 31, 2011)

She seemed healthy and is getting lab blocks. the babies were running around and doing well. The only thing that changed was the storm. We had a lot of thunder, and blowing rain. I figured that they would be safe at that age. I have heard of them killing new babies but these guys were not new.
And yes they were planning on setting them free.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is very strange then, since they were older babies :/

The only thing I can think of is they got sick and she was culling them but at 15 days old this seems unlikely...

Good thing you took them, rats can not fend for themselves in the wild :'(


----------



## sondrapj (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats what i thought. I figured at that age we were rather safe. I guess you just never know. It is sad. I was planning on keeping a girl for her and a boy for the male so they would each have a friend. Oh well. Now i will look into getting the male fixed.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

A better option is getting your girl spayed, since later in life girls are SUPER prone to tumors and other illnesses, if she is spayed her chances of getting tumors are greatly reduced. The health benefits are manifold.


----------



## sondrapj (Jul 31, 2011)

I will look into that. Thank you for the info?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Do you have another question? Or if you want elaboration, neutering has limited health benefits (but is a legitamate option if your vet is more comfortable with it than a spay). Spaying on the other hand prevents mammary tumors, uterine tumors, unterine prolapse, and pyometra. You get far more health benefit out of it.

It is really strange about the babies considering they were so old  Sorry.


----------



## sondrapj (Jul 31, 2011)

I like the sound of having her fixed. They are going to take a bit of work. I think that they were feeder rats. they are a bit agressive. I will work with them.
I wish the babies had made it. they were all so cute but I guess everything happens for a reason.
Thank you for your help everyone.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I want to jump in with my opinion on spays- I had a doe spayed, a rescue, as I don't keep females usually, and it was a great decision. She is a year and a half old now and no tumors, she lives with my boy, Romeo, and she's not at risk for as many issues. She healed quickly and without complication. I've had people get mad at me for "taking away her womanhood" but she really doesn't seem bothered and is in fact much happier now that she's got a friend.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Ugh, I hate when people say stuff like that. Because a woman is defined by her uterus? : Women who have had hysterectomies would have something to say about that. Plus, rats aren't even aware that they have one lol! People can be really ridiculous at times.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You should hear them go on about gelding horses. :/ Pathetic, really. My horse is possibly not gelded and he is a monster and a half, not safe at all. Stallions are not for everyone, neither are mares. I like geldings, they're sweet. These people think everyone should have stallions or mares.

Nevermind the deaths, accidental foals, etc that would come from that!

Rosebud's options were- A) Be spayed, have friend, be healthy or B) no spay, live alone, get tumors. Number one was a great choice.

Anyway, who says she isn't like me, and never wants babies anyway? 

Where I would not neuter my males, I am all for spaying does. (I prefer to keep things intact if they are able to be healthy that way. However, I have everything altered except my reptiles, mice, and boy rats.)


----------

